# just showing my stuff (20 gallon nano)



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

I am fairly new to posting, I hope my attachments work. These are just a couple of shots from about half a year ago. Most of the zoos are touching at this point. Added some mushrooms and a couple of sps to the top of the reef, (bird’s nest, blue tip acropora). I will get some updated pics here some day. Hopefully before my green star polyp grows over the top of everything – damn it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good-
Got any currant pics by chance.


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks good-
> Got any currant pics by chance.


not yet, but i will try to get some up soon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice! I like.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

well lets see some updated pix man i do like the setup tho
wally


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

Well here they are as promised, I literally took these on my lunch break.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It was worth the wait-








You have had some good growth.Something I am still working on...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

looks good man, what fixture is that


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

it's a TEK LIGHT T-5, 24" Light Fixture 4 x 24W lamps by Sunlight Supply - t5 is the bomb


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah i chose t5 over MH


----------

